
Ask HN: Resources for learning Wordpress for people with technical backgrounds - crsv
I&#x27;ve recently begun to tinker around with Wordpress. I have a strong technical background but when looking in to the documentation it seems to fall mostly in the camp of installation support and then support for &quot;I&#x27;ve never made a website before&quot; users, with a ton of content for the later. Wondering if folks here have recommendations for resources that assume a strong technical foundation in order to gain a better overall understanding of WP as a platform.
======
sp11
[https://codex.wordpress.org/](https://codex.wordpress.org/) is a great
starting place. Everything development wise that you could need is on the
codex.

